# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Tijdige screening prostaatkanker extra overlevingskans

## FRANCOIS580

*Tot hiertoe waren wetenschappers er niet van overtuigd dat het vroegtijdig opsporen van prostaatkanker de overlevingskansen van deze patiënten gunstig zou beïnvloeden. Met het jongste onderzoek aan de universiteitskliniek van Gent komt hier nu verandering in. Inderdaad, uit de resultaten van hun recent onderzoek blijkt nu dat het aantal sterfgevallen als gevolg van prostaatkanker, maar liefst met één vierde kan worden teruggedrongen. Het Universitair ziekenhuis van Gent is al jarenlang gespecialiseerd in het opsporen en de behandeling van prostaatkanker.*


*(Francois580)*


Tot dit besluit kwamen de wetenschappers na grondige analyse van alle wetenschappelijke onderzoeken over het nut van het vroegtijdig opsporen van prostaatkanker. In totaal namen aan deze onderzoeken maar liefst zeshonderdduizend patiënten met prostaattumoren deel.


*Meest voorkomende kanker*


Prostaatkanker is één van de meest voorkomende en kwaadaardige kankers bij mannen. Jaarlijks worden maar liefst honderdduizend landgenoten door deze kwaadaardige aandoening getroffen. Tot hiertoe kreeg het vroegtijdig opsporen van deze aandoening veel tegenwind, ook in wetenschappelijke kringen. Begrijpelijk, want tot voor kort was immers nog steeds geen sluitend wetenschappelijk bewijs geleverd dat een vroegtijdige screening de overlevingskansen van patiënten met prostaatkanker gunstig kon beïnvloeden.Heel wat onderzoekers waarschuwden ook voor neveneffecten als onnodige biopsie, overdiagnose en overbehandeling van deze meestal erg traaggroeiende tumoren. *.../...*

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...ker-extra.html

----------


## gossie

FRANCOIS580,
Je bent geniaal met je tekstberichten, en verder te vinden onder, hdttp: blogspot.com
sorry ik moest dit even kwijt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Mad: 
Je kunt ook gelijk zeggen ga naar http:blogspot.com en zoek zelf je onderwerp uit..........

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Hier wordt ook door anderen op dezelfde manier gewerkt en de blog waar naar wordt verwezen is mijn persoonlijke blog, welk bezwaar kan daar tegen zijn?

----------


## gossie

Wat bedoel je francois589?

----------


## gossie

Ik bedoel Francois580

----------

